

Ask HN : How can i politely ask tech community to test my new web project? - Mbalkini

I want to invite some early adopter users to test my web project and at the same time i don&#x27;t want to clutter them or being spammy. What do you think i should do?
======
edent
I think it's fine to submit it to a site like HN.

Please don't send random emails / Twitter messages. Even if you don't think
it's spam - the other person certainly will. I get dozens of messages a week
saying that someone has "carefully selected me to take part in their beta."

Invite your friends - then get them to invite their friends.

~~~
samfisher83
Sometimes you have to hustle to make it. If you just sit back and other guy is
hustling I know who I would bet on.

To quote Tinie Tempah:

I used to be the kid that no one cared about Thats why you have to keep
screaming til they hear you out

------
gadders
Some good ideas here:
[http://nathanbarry.com/launch/](http://nathanbarry.com/launch/)

------
teemo_cute
Create a product that you think people will like. In that way they will play
with your app even if you don't ask them to do so. Provided it's good enough,
early adopters will provide you feedback, which is what you want in the first
place.

